# Sears belt drive 1/2 hp garage door opener



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this might be a Chamberlain? I just installed mine a few months ago- In my case basically the motor hangs from 2 angle straps but does not need to be solidly mounted although I did think about that too. Some flex might be expected- it has been operating well so far. The force is directed forward and back along the rail so the motor really does "float" fine pivoting from the front bracket without additional support. My door is 7x16 too!


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

It looks exactly like a Chamberlain.

I guess I'll just take 2 of the bolts out so there's only one per side, and see how it goes.


----------



## dblturn (Mar 27, 2011)

does a garbage disposal need to be on its own, or can it be on the same circit as the outlets


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

DB,
opener can be on the same circuit. What kind of metal hangers did you use to mount the opener? If it's the thin metal strapping that sears usually includes, throw it out and get a piece of the angle iron with the holes in it that is normally used to hold up the rear end of your door rails. Much stiffer. Mount a piece on the ceiling that will span across two joists or truss bottom chords. Cut two pieces for vertical hangs between the ceiling and opener. Cut one more piece to form roughly a 45 degree angle between one vertical hang and the ceiling piece. This triangulates the assembly and makes if very ridgid.
Mike Hawkins


----------

